# Princess Mish



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I would like to be addressed as Princess Mish from now on, but I'm open to suggestions. Lol
Love you guys! Hehe

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Did you marry into royalty or something?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> but I'm open to suggestions


Uh, no...never mind. :vs_peace:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Mish said:


> I would like to be addressed as Princess Mish from now on, but I'm open to suggestions. Lol
> Love you guys! Hehe
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I hear Great Britain is looking for a replacement.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Robie said:


> I hear Great Britain is looking for a replacement.


I hear it rains a lot there. That would be horrible for my shoe collection. I appreciate the suggestion though. ;}

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If I remember and I do. Some time way back you self identified as a male on the forum. So now you are telling us you can change back and forth. No wonder democrats are so confused. When Bernie get is in you will be lucky to have one pair of shoes. But in his case he will have 4 houses instead of 3.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

My friend, if I ever stated that I was a male back in the day... I was messing with people. I believe I told you that before. Lol If you trust Denton, ask him.
Now are you going to call me princess or not?!lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

If I spoke my mind, and told the truth, I'd get banned for life.

But how is your sister, "Princess" Lieawatha Warren, doing these days?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> If I remember and I do. Some time way back you self identified as a male on the forum. So now you are telling us you can change back and forth. No wonder democrats are so confused. When Bernie get is in you will be lucky to have one pair of shoes. But in his case he will have 4 houses instead of 3.


Yeah, but that college debt will be wiped out.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> My friend, if I ever stated that I was a male back in the day... I was messing with people. I believe I told you that before. Lol If you trust Denton, ask him.
> Now are you going to call me princess or not?!lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Denton! Did you give her the scratch and sniff test? EUUUWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> My friend, if I ever stated that I was a male back in the day... I was messing with people. I believe I told you that before. Lol If you trust Denton, ask him.
> Now are you going to call me princess or not?!lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


 Nope I do not recognize any form of monarchy . I don't think Great Britain does either they just have no figured out how to evict the queen .


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Nope I do not recognize any form of monarchy . I don't think Great Britain does either they just have no figured out how to evict the queen .


Good lord, I was trying to lighten the place up. We can hate each other in one thread and have fun in another!
Now bow before me. Lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> Good lord, I was trying to lighten the place up. We can hate each other in one thread and have fun in another!
> Now bow before me. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


 Hate is not a word I choose not to use. Like death it needs to be reserved for rare cases. I can disagree with out it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> I would like to be addressed as Princess Mish from now on, but I'm open to suggestions. Lol
> Love you guys! Hehe
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Princess Mish!

That is much better than the other thing you told me to call you before...lain:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Mish said:


> I hear it rains a lot there. That would be horrible for my shoe collection. I appreciate the suggestion though. ;}
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You'll be fine.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mish said:


> Good lord, I was trying to lighten the place up. We can hate each other in one thread and have fun in another!
> Now bow before me. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You can take the red rubber boots I got you a couple of years ago after you tricked me into drinkin' tequila with ya and stick em' up Bernie's red communist's ass. :vs_smirk:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mish said:


> My friend, if I ever stated that I was a male back in the day... I was messing with people. I believe I told you that before. Lol If you trust Denton, ask him.
> Now are you going to call me princess or not?!lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You showed Denton too? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> You showed Denton too? :vs_laugh:


I had a lot of tequila that night! Slippy was collecting the money. I have no idea who he let in the room.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

There's only one Princess and her name ain't @Mish......it's Leia.

Learn it, love it, live it!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> There's only one Princess and her name ain't @Mish......it's Leia.
> 
> Learn it, love it, live it!











Finger off the trigger Princess! :vs_blush:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> My friend, if I ever stated that I was a male back in the day... I was messing with people. I believe I told you that before. Lol If you trust Denton, ask him.
> Now are you going to call me princess or not?!lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Take it to the bank; you are not male. You are a beautiful woman with a good-looking family who knows how to take great vacations.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Mish said:


> I had a lot of tequila that night! Slippy was collecting the money. I have no idea who he let in the room.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


:tango_face_grin:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> My friend, if I ever stated that I was a male back in the day... I was messing with people. I believe I told you that before. Lol If you trust Denton, ask him.
> Now are you going to call me princess or not?!lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


 Mish I am sure we know back when you said that is was a joke. You were messing with people. No big deal. In the crazy world People are self identifying as just about anything . You like to stir people up .
Oh and sanders will not pay off you students loans. What he will do is make you pay for everyone else.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Can you provide a nude to prove gender?

Asking for a friend


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Will we be required to kiss your ring.......... or something?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

This bowing thing........ will you be wearing your red boots?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

OK *@Mish *, its time to cut the crap and see where you really stand. Take the test and post the results. Are your coordinates closer to Bush, Reagan, Clinton or Obama? Hmmm .....

https://www.idrlabs.com/political-c...IceMoeKgoIg3S1ybSMz5_5x1JsrWFSmX3xYh46wsHDMfs


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> OK *@Mish *, its time to cut the crap and see where you really stand. Take the test and post the results. Are your coordinates closer to Bush, Reagan, Clinton or Obama? Hmmm .....
> 
> https://www.idrlabs.com/political-c...IceMoeKgoIg3S1ybSMz5_5x1JsrWFSmX3xYh46wsHDMfs


i was Your political coordinates are:

63.9% Right, 41.7% Communitarian


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Princess Mish it is. I should probably put up more resistance...meh


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

What is now the US kind of had a small issue with the whole Monarchy thing. They worked it out,


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Funny, I don't remember "Princess" as being among the names we were already using for Mish. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish just like to stir the pot. Sometimes gently and with out you really noticing it. Other times high speed mixer.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> OK *@Mish *, its time to cut the crap and see where you really stand. Take the test and post the results. Are your coordinates closer to Bush, Reagan, Clinton or Obama? Hmmm .....
> 
> https://www.idrlabs.com/political-c...IceMoeKgoIg3S1ybSMz5_5x1JsrWFSmX3xYh46wsHDMfs


This is mine. Does this mean I'm a right winger?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Your political coordinates are:

38.9% Right, 25% Liberal

Libertarian, just where I thought I was.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Here's mine, lol


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I'll play:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Some question were worded in away that make it hard to give a true response. For most of my beliefs there is a reason. I am a 100% conservative. That does not mean I do not have compassion for those that can not keep up. I strongly disagree with liberals in how we should carry them. Age plays into it also. After years of experience in this world many tend to be a little move forgiving. Seeing hope for some they saw no hope for at at another place in life.
As a conservative I truly am concerned with the well being of others. Something this test disregards IMO. On the other hand it leads you to think liberals action are based in compassion when they are not.

52.8% Right, 66.7% Communitarian


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Artificial knees and hips make it impossible to bow. How about I just tip my hat?:vs_cool:


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

https://www.idrlabs.com/political-coordinates/test.php

Here it is!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

All hail, Princess Mish and high potentate! Let her name be known throughout the kingdom and all lands beyond. She is the most high and keeper of the faith and defender of the commonwealth. LONG LIVE THE PRINCESS!!! Huzzah!, Huzzah!, Huzzah!!!

There ya' go.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

It’s fascinating and scary what a couple snatches do to a group of dudes! Hope I don’t get banned. Love y’all, it’s been real.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> Nope I do not recognize any form of monarchy . I don't think Great Britain does either they just have no figured out how to evict the queen .


Are you talking nonsense? You're not even from the UK!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Are you talking nonsense? You're not even from the UK!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Go back to your I hate America they caused the virus rant.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> Go back to your I hate America they caused the virus rant.


Hey, you used the correct word - your! Well done. You're learning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> Go back to your I hate America they caused the virus rant.


Could you just show me where I said "I hate America", please?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I'll play:
> 
> View attachment 104125


I'll play too:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

My results


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

It looks like I’m the rightest one so far.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

KUSA said:


> It looks like I'm the rightest one so far.


I'm pretty happy with the way the test results showed up I feel like it's pretty close to who I am. Smitty is right the questions are worded strangely, it's hard to answer some of them it's just a thumbs-up or thumbs-down


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I don’t need no stinkin test! I know I’m right of Attila the Hun!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Wonder when the new Princess is going to invite her old pals over to have tea and crumpets?


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Wonder when the new Princess is going to invite her old pals over to have tea and crumpets?


You mean Bernie and Creepy Joe?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Mish in this country we do not have, label, or practice the arts of aristocracy or grant nobility....so...you may be a Pinces Mish in your mind....I'mm gonna call you Mish...or sweety princes booty pants.....cause only my grandadughter gets called princes around me.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Mish said:


> Good lord, I was trying to lighten the place up. We can hate each other in one thread and have fun in another!
> Now bow before me. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I'll bow before god. If I bend over in front of anyone else it's so they can kiss my butt.


----------

